
Google Shopping bans searches for 'water guns' and 'Guns N Roses' - kushti
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-shopping-bans-gun-searches-water-guns-guns-n-roses-2018-2
======
mtmail
Already reverted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16479204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16479204)

